

Resolving the Fermi Paradox using quantum mechanics - cjg
http://www.jadeleaf.co.uk/resolving-the-fermi-paradox

======
abrown28
I don't get it.

"If consciousness is what causes a quantum wavefunction to collapse..."

Surely things other than consciousness will cause a wave function to collapse.

~~~
wlievens
It's one hypothesis. A weird one, and probably unscientific because I can't
imagine how you'd prove or falsify it. Well, I guess you could falsify it by
proving how wave function collapse _does work_.

